# alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH



## juesedeutschland (27 März 2010)

Hallo! Nun eine neue(?) Masche. Zuerst bekam mein Sohn Post, einige später ich. Es geht da um eine "Genehmigung in Höhe von... EURO". Unsere renommierte Gesellschaft vermittelt erfolgreich...

Eine weiteres Anlageschreiben ist ein VERMITTLERVERTRAG. Vertragsgegenstand: Auftragserteilung zur Vermittlung einer Finanzsanierung!
Diesen soll man unterschrieben zurücksenden. Darin heißt es u.a. 3. Der unter Punkt 1 erteilte Auftrag... ist erfüllt mit Ausfertigung und Überstellung zur Post... unabhängig davon, ob der Vertrag unterzeichnet wird  !!! 
Das sind immerhin 247,50 EURO bzw. 377.50 EURO- ohne Gegenleistung! Die allgemeinen Vertragsbedingungen sind genauso dubios.
Mein Sohn hat eine Versicherungspolice bekommen, wovon er nichts weiß! Bei Nachfrage bei der Gesellschaft wurde ihm mitgeteilt, dass die Fa. alpina-Finanz.de diese abgeshlossen hat. Der erste Beitrag war schon abgebucht!

Nun möchte ich einmal fragen, ob schon mehrere diese Schreiben bekommen haben, und wie man damit umgeht. Die Kripo meint, man solle erst einmal abwarten. Zumindest ist in meinem Fall bislang noch nichts weiter passiert.

Gruß


----------



## webwatcher (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Google liefert  einige  nicht gerade  positive Meldungen  über den Laden. 

Google Alpina-Finanz GmbH

Hier ist es die erste  Anfrage dazu.

Die Registrierung der Domain stimmt übrigens nicht mit dem Impressum überein.
Alpina-finanz.de - Alpina Finanz - Ihr Partner für Kredit - auch ohne Schufa
angemeldet wurde die Seite wohl erst am 13.01.2009

Das  in der Registrierung angegebene Unternehmen  ist Google außer dem obigen Link unbekannt
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...880759&spn=0.012082,0.026994&t=h&z=15&iwloc=A

Anscheinend  existiert an der angegeben Registrierungsdresse  kein Haus. Auf der geraden 
Hausnummernseite ist nur ein Feldrand zu sehen.

Die Adresse im Impressum liegt dafür in einer  sehr belebten Umgebung  ( Büro/geschäftshausscenter) 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...680565,7.812309&spn=0.00604,0.013497&t=h&z=16


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Die Kripo meint, man solle erst einmal abwarten. Zumindest ist in meinem Fall bislang noch nichts weiter passiert.
> Gruß


alles dokumentieren. Schriftverkehr, Telefonate, evtl. Abbuchungen. Abwarten gefällt der Kripo natürlich besser, das denke ich mir schon.

Alpina Finanz GmbH fka Sevenflakes GmbH fka as RMV GmbH & Co KG

wenn dieser A*M* *nur eine falsche Bewegung* macht, poste ich hier alles, was wir wissen 
Auf Hamm-Dortmund reagiere ich allergisch, seit Inet-Cash 

Goldregenstraße? 


> Im Goldregen finden sich viele giftige Alkaloide vor allem Cytisin und Pyrrolizidin-Alkaloide (z.B. Larburnin). Die Inhaltsstoffe wirken zunächst erregend auf das  zentrale Nervensystem, später lähmen sie dies aber, was zum Atemstillstand und Tod führen kann.


also aufpassen, Herr M* jun&sen...


----------



## peter999 (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

ich würde dann mal, wenn wirklich kein Vertrag vorhanden ist, die Lastschrift zurück geben nicht vergessen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat eine Versicherungspolice bekommen, wovon er nichts weiß! Bei Nachfrage bei der Gesellschaft wurde ihm mitgeteilt, dass die Fa. alpina-Finanz.de diese abgeshlossen hat.


bitte genauer erklären (private Nachricht)


----------



## juesedeutschland (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> bitte genauer erklären (private Nachricht)


Ja, werde meinen Sohn noch mal detailliert fragen!


----------



## juesedeutschland (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Zuerst bekam mein Sohn Post, einige später ich.



Da hatte ich hinterfragt, ob er wirklich nichts angefordert hatte: negativ. Dann ging ich auf die Homepage schauen, und auch im Forum dazu. Wurde die Firma sehr schlecht dargestellt. Einige Tage später bekam ich auch solch ein Schreiben für einen genehmigten Kredit- den ich niemals auch nur ansatzweise beantragt habe. Meine Frau "meckerte" mit mir.  :cry: Sie meinte, das kommt vom Besuchen der Homepage! Ist es theoretisch möglich, dass bei einem kurzen Besuch auf einer Homepage vom Anklicker die Daten "ausgespät"werden können? Ich glaube wohl nicht. Die haben meine Anschrift, und wahrscheinlich sogar die Kontonummer!

Gruß juesedeutschland


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Meine Frau "meckerte" mit mir.  :cry: Sie meinte, das kommt vom Besuchen der Homepage! Ist es theoretisch möglich, dass bei einem kurzen Besuch auf einer Homepage vom Anklicker die Daten "ausgespät"werden können?


Das ist technisch nicht ausgeschlossen, dazu müsste aber auf einen "personalisierten Link" geklickt worden sein. Also kannst Du Deine Frau hier beruhigen, dies dürfte nicht der Fall sein.
Danke für Deine Nachricht. Falls Dein Sohn aus der Dortmunder Gegend kommt und/oder dort tanzen gehen und/oder bei einem "Social Network" angemeldet sein sollte, bitte weitere Details per PN (gilt auch für andere evtl. Betroffene, die hier auftauchen)
PS: Wer hat das Geld abgebucht? Die Versicherung? Dann dort nachfragen, die sollen bitte eine Legitimation vorlegen (also einen Beleg, aus dem hervor geht, mit welchem Recht sie abgebucht haben)

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:34:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:26:19 ----------

Alpina Finanz GmbH - seit 1977 aktiv???

*Firmendaten:*
Geschäftsführer: Dr. C. M.
Registergericht und Nr.: Hamm, HRB 2608
				Finanzamt Hamm 				 				
*Zulassung:*
Genehmigung gemäß §34c erteilt durch Stadt Hamm 				

Scheinbar ein Familienbetrieb - aber erst seit ein paar Jahren unter diesem Namen aktiv.


Nordrhein-Westfalen 							* 								Amtsgericht 								Hamm 								HRB 								2608 								 								 							* 
						Alpina-Finanz  GmbH 						Hamm 						    						 					  					 					 					 					 						    						Historie 						

					  					 					 						    						    						1.) sevenFlakes GmbH 						 						 						1.) Bönen 						 						 						
					 						    						    						2.) sevenFlakes GmbH 						 						 						2.) Hamm 						 						 						
					 						    						    						3.) RMV  Vermögensverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH 						 						 						3.) Hamm

Ach ja: Geschäftsmührer Dr. M. schreibt sich auf der Internetseite mit "C", im Handelsregister mit "K". Er ist etwa 60 Jahre alt, genauso wie Ex-GF R*M*. A*M* dagegen ist noch keine 30.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Die Kripo meint, man solle erst einmal abwarten. Zumindest ist in meinem Fall bislang noch nichts weiter passiert.
> Gruß


Die KriPo kann Dir RATEN, abzuwarten. Ich rate Dir aber, Strafanzeige zu erstatten, da die Firma schon länger auffällt:
juliblog | Alpina-Finanz und der Versuch der Abzocke mit Kreditvermittlung | Deutschland | Kreditvermittlung, Hamm, Handelsregister, Abzocke, schufafrei, Alpina-Finanz


----------



## B36952 (26 April 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Hallo wen Ihr Sohn die Widerrufrecht noch hat das soll er es tunen Er hat 4 Wochen nach erhalt des vertragest.

Ps:.

Das gleiche hab ich auch bekommen und werde Heute widersprechen wen es schon zuspet ist 
Kann vileicht  nur noch ein Anwalt helfen

Gruß.H.B. :-?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 April 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



juesedeutschland schrieb:


> Eine weiteres Anlageschreiben ist ein VERMITTLERVERTRAG. Vertragsgegenstand: Auftragserteilung zur Vermittlung einer Finanzsanierung!


Um eine Finanzsanierung handelt es sich normalerweise, wenn ein Kredit umgeschuldet wird. Der eigentliche Trick besteht darin, dass bei einer normalen Kreditvermittlung die Provision gedeckelt ist. Bei einer Finanzsanierung ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Insofern ist der erste Eindruck ziemlich sicher der richtige: Das stinkt...


----------



## Teleton (27 April 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Noch schlimmer. "Finanzsanierung" bedeutet nur "Wir sammeln Dein Geld ein und leiten es (nach Abzug der Provision) weiter an Deine Gläubiger". Da hat nichts mit einem Kredit zu tun. Es gibt also keine Umschuldung, keine Darlehnszahlungen an Schuldner oder Gläubiger. Nur das eigene Geld wird verteilt, lediglich eine bessere Überweisungstätigkeit wird also vermittelt. Und für die Vermittlung dieses Unsinn wird dann noch eine Provision verlangt, die wie haudraufundschluss schon gesagt hat nichtmals geregelt ist. Die Schutzvorschriften aus dem Kreditvertragsrecht §655 a ff BGB  gelten nicht für Sanierungen nicht.


----------



## willi2010 (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Hallo an alle.
bin völlig auf Alpina reingefallen- mitentgegennehmen des Nachnahmeumschlages und allen Unterschriften. Ich bin soooo ein *****.
Habe gerade mitder Verbraucherzentrale telefoniert. Die haben mir geraten den Kredit anzumahnen und oder zu kündigen und das Geld zurük zuverlangen.

Habe eine Frage an euch. Hat jemand von euch auch so weit mist gebaut wie ich?? Hat jemand von euch die schon mal angeschriebn? 
Bin schwerbehindert und habe große Probleme mit dem schreiben, wie man hier sicher sehen kann.
Meine frage ist:
Falls jemand schon an die blöden S.. (obwohl, es ist noch die frage werblöder ist, die oder ich) angeschrieben?? 
Wenn ja, würde bitte jemand mir erlauben eine Kopie davon zu benutzen??
Wenn ich in meinen schlechten Rechtschreibung da hin schreibe, nehmen die mich doch garnicht ernst und dann kommeich erst recht nichtz weiter.
Hoffe es ist nicht zu frech danach zu fragen, aber ich bin wirklich verzweifelt.

Liebe grüße 
Willi


----------



## Teleton (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Frage doch mal Deine örtliche Verbraucherzentrale, ob sie den Schriftwechsel für Dich übernehmen können. Kostet bei uns in der Gegend 20,- Euro u.U. gibt es ja sogar noch Rabatt für Verschuldete.


----------



## willi2010 (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Danke für deine Antwort.
Leider machen die das nicht- ich hatte gliech danach gfragt.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*



B36952 schrieb:


> Hallo wen Ihr Sohn die Widerrufrecht noch hat das soll er es tunen Er hat 4 Wochen nach erhalt des vertragest.



Och, Kinder! 

Nun lasst aber doch mal die Kirche im Dorf und denkt mal logisch.

*Eine Rechtspflicht, sich irgendwie an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen, gibt es doch nur (und nur dann...), wenn es eine wirksame Vertragsgrundlage (und damit einen Rechtsanspruch der Gegenseite...) gibt!*

Wenn aber doch nie etwas abgeschlossen oder sonstwie bestellt wurde (und der bloße Besuch auf einer Homepage reicht dafür natürlich nicht aus...), dann besteht schon *keine Vertragsgrundlage.*
Vertrag - Antispam Wiki
Den Beweis, *dass* es diese Vertragsgrundlage gibt, müsste im Streitfall der Forderungssteller liefern. 
Wie denn? :scherzkeks:

Und, nein: die Zustellung einer "Auftragsbestätigung" ersetzt nicht den gültigen Vertragsschluß! Ein Vertrag ist eine *beider*seitige Willenserklärung. Das heißt: Zu einem Vertrag gehören immer zwei Seiten. Es gibt keinen Vertrag ohne Euer Wissen und Wollen. Wenn von Euch niemals etwas an die Gegenpartei erklärt wurde, kann es keinen Vertrag geben! - Die können Euch meinetwegen 127 "Vertragsbestätigungen" zusenden, aber das ist natürlich völliger Mumpitz. Wenn von Euch nichts bestellt/erklärt/unterschrieben wurde, dann hat Euch das genauso viel zu interessieren wie der Reissack, der in China umfällt. Vollkommener Quatsch, vollkommen wirkungslos.

Es ist jedenfalls nicht Eure Aufgabe, beweisen zu müssen, dass die Gegenseite keinen Anspruch hat. Beweispflichtig ist im bürgerlichen Recht immer die Partei, die einen Anspruch geltend machen will.

Wenn es aber nicht mal einen Vertrag (und damit auch keinen Anspruch) gibt, dann gibt es auch überhaupt nichts, wozu man irgendeinen Widerruf (oder Widerspruch oder sonstiges...) erklären müsste.

Kurz gesagt: derjenige, der mit einer unbegründeten Forderung/Rechnung/Mahnung konfrontiert wird, hat keine Rechtspflicht, sich in der Sache außergerichtlich an die Gegenpartei äußern zu müssen.

Abgebuchte Beträge können (und sollten!) ohne Pardon sofort zurückgebucht werden. Das kostet Euch nur den Gang zu Bank (geht aber auch mit Online-Banking), den Forderungssteller kostet es dann aber Rücklastschriftgebühr.

Falls böse Inkassobriefe kommen: 
Inkassobüros sind lediglich bezahlte Schreibdienstleister und haben keine Sonderrechte, auch wenn sie immer fürchterlich die Backen aufblasen.
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid?
 (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird - weil es ja gar keinen Anspruch gibt)
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Nochmal als Ergänzung zu meinem letzten Posting: wer lediglich auf der Webseite war und Informationsunterlagen bestellt, aber nichts unterschrieben hat (keinen Versicherungsvertrag/Beratungsvertrag/sonstige Vorvereinbarung), der kann sich entspannt zurücklehnen.

Wer allerdings etwas unterschrieben hat (Versicherungsvertrag etc., irgendwelche Vorvereinbarungen), der geht am besten mit den Unterlagen zum Anwalt. Wenn man kein Geld für den Anwalt hat, kann man sich einen Rechtsberatungsschein vom Amtsgericht holen.


----------



## svenja2de (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: alpina-Finanz.de / Alpina-Finanz GmbH*

Habe auch einen Brief von der benannten Firma erhalten, weil ich dringend einen Kredit brauche!!!!!! Habe gestern den Vermittlungsvertrag bekommen. Habe darauf hin folgendes Zitat in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gelesen:



> 2. Die Alpina-Finanz GmbH vermittelt weder einen Kredit noch wird sie selbst dem Auftraggeber neue liquide Mittel jedweder Art​zur Verfügung stellen.


 
So kann man sich auch mit der "tollen Internetseite" weitere Opfer suchen!!!!!:wall: :-?


Als ich die Beiträge in diesem Forum gelesen habe, habe ich sofort die Kündigung fertig gemacht.


----------

